# 97 Altima Valve Body Solenoid Noise



## Ironchild (May 11, 2005)

Here's a doozy......had hard shifts. Per Nissan tech bulletin replaced valve body solenoids. Shifting back to normal, but, when key is turned to accessory position (just before start), I can hear a fast clicking noise coming from the solenoids. I'm pretty sure (99%) this was happening b4 replacing the solenoids. Any ideas? I work at a Nissan dealership and had the other techs scratching their heads over this. Never seen it. Fluid was flushed. No other symptoms.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Try checking the grounds and the dropping resistor circuit.
Also what does the CONSULT show for readings and are there any codes?
Please let me know what you find, because I would like to find out.

Troy


----------



## Ironchild (May 11, 2005)

No codes.....will check others hopefully this weekend and let you know. Thanx


----------

